# Threaded vs. Threadless CO2 cartridge



## mikespug (May 10, 2008)

I've recently purchased an Innovations Ultraflate Plus CO2 cartridge inflation system. It came with a 16 gram threadless cartridge which has, unfortunately, already been used, so it is now time to purchase replacement cartridges. 

I'm looking for advice on whether to purchase the threaded or threadless cartridges and the advantages/disadvantages of both. The pump accepts both which leads me to believe that the threaded cartridges are designed more for the small pump attachments that simply screw on top. 

I'd like to think that, once punctured, the threaded cartridges create a better seal and might be less prone to leaking and last for more than one fill, but the body of my pump seemed to hold the threadless cartridge in pretty tight.

Any opinions?


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

No advantages to threaded cartridges, except that they cost a lot more. Go to Walmart, or a store like that to buy a box of CO2 unthreaded cartridges dirt cheap.


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

The only time you need threaded is when you've got the minimalist head only inflator. Otherwise, threadless works fine and as Mr. Grumpy said, buy them at Wal-Mart. I think they're in the BB gun / air gun section. Much cheaper!


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

mikespug said:


> I've recently purchased an Innovations Ultraflate Plus CO2 cartridge inflation system. It came with a 16 gram threadless cartridge which has, unfortunately, already been used, so it is now time to purchase replacement cartridges.
> 
> I'm looking for advice on whether to purchase the threaded or threadless cartridges and the advantages/disadvantages of both. The pump accepts both which leads me to believe that the threaded cartridges are designed more for the small pump attachments that simply screw on top.
> 
> ...


I use this planet bike unit - it needs threaded cartridges, but it works extremely well. I've never had any issues w/ it, other than freezing my hands on the cartridge.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Go threadless unless you have money to burn. I bought a box of CO2 cartridges at WalMart about 6-8 years ago for $5 and still haven't used them all up.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

I quite sure that all those Walmart air gun cartridges are 12 gram and probably won't fit the OP's 16 gram injector. - TF


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> No advantages to threaded cartridges, except that they cost a lot more. Go to Walmart, or a store like that to buy a box of CO2 unthreaded cartridges dirt cheap.


Yep,

I last bought CO2 a few years ago at Wal-Mart.....50 threadless cartridges in total, for maybe 10-20 bucks. You have to look-but WalMart DOES sell 16g cartridges.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Well threaded are more versatile, as has been said if you like the minimalist approach of not having to carry the cup for the co2 inflator. But threadless do seem to be cheaper and easier to find. Don't worry about the seal, it is good on both. Just blow out the female portion of the inflator before use to make sure there is no debris that would prevent a good seal. For what it is worth, I keep my inflators in a small ziplock baggies to keep them clean. 

I have a couple of Innovations co2 inflators and use 16oz threaded exclusively. I pre–wrap my cartridges in cloth tape to keep my sweaty fingers from freezing to them, but that has never been a problem. (added bonus of keeping them from clanking together)

I get my cartridges from these guys: http://www.gas-depot.com/ 
probably not as cheap as Wal-mart, (but I will not patronize Wal-mart so) just throwing that out there as another option.

HTH
zac


----------



## mikespug (May 10, 2008)

I believe that it is advertised as "compatible" with both 16 and 12 gram cartridges but I'd imagine that the 12 gram would _have_ to be threaded in order to break the seal. The housing is too large to put any pressure on a 12 gram cartridge.

But that presents another question...before I run out to Wallyworld to save a few $$$...do they even have 16 gram cartridges? Perhaps a local sporting goods store may be better suited to my needs as I don't care to frequent Walmart any more than I have to either.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

I use one of the versions of the ultraflate with 12g unthreaded CO2 cartridges, they work just fine. They look to be the cheapest ones to buy and provide plenty of air for me. You can find them where the cost gets below 50 cents per cartridge.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

kytyree said:


> I use one of the versions of the ultraflate with 12g unthreaded CO2 cartridges, they work just fine. They look to be the cheapest ones to buy and provide plenty of air for me. You can find them where the cost gets below 50 cents per cartridge.


+1

I wouldn't use CO2 if I had to buy threaded cartridges. Way too much $$.


----------



## bung (Jul 7, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> I quite sure that all those Walmart air gun cartridges are 12 gram and probably won't fit the OP's 16 gram injector. - TF


I can get a 700x23 inflated to 90 pounds with a 12 gram.



mikespug said:


> I believe that it is advertised as "compatible" with both 16 and 12 gram cartridges but I'd imagine that the 12 gram would _have_ to be threaded in order to break the seal. The housing is too large to put any pressure on a 12 gram cartridge.


The 12 grams work fine in the Ultraflate.


----------



## mikespug (May 10, 2008)

That's about spot on to the "claimed" inflation of the 12 gram. The 16 is supposed to fill up to 130psi for the same size tire. It's unfortunate that at this size they are really only one time use.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

MerlinAma said:


> +1
> 
> I wouldn't use CO2 if I had to buy threaded cartridges. Way too much $$.


But really, how many do you use a year? I don't think I have used more than 10 in a year, so I am saving maybe $10. I could save more by cutting out Starbucks for a week.

b21


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> But really, how many do you use a year? I don't think I have used more than 10 in a year, so I am saving maybe $10.


For me, if that. I maybe use 3 or 4/year, so the cost really isn't an issue. I nearly got stranded once with a threadless cartridge. Couldn't tighten the cup enough to puncture the cartridge. Fortunately I had a second cartridge that was threaded. I've since gone to a 'nano' head which requires threaded and doesn't use a cup. I like it a lot, and it gives me a lot more room in my wedge for other stuff.



> I pre–wrap my cartridges in cloth tape to keep my sweaty fingers from freezing to them, but that has never been a problem. (added bonus of keeping them from clanking together)


I use spent inner tubes.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

mikespug said:


> I believe that it is advertised as "compatible" with both 16 and 12 gram cartridges but I'd imagine that the 12 gram would _have_ to be threaded in order to break the seal. * The housing is too large to put any pressure on a 12 gram cartridge*.


Easily solved by stuffing some paper/cardboard/rock/pick your filling material of choice at the bottom of the housing to take up the extra room. Been there, done that. And yes, $8 for a box of 25 cartridges at Wal-Mart...come on, no LBS can beat that.Around here they sell singles for $1-$3!!!!!

Interesting side note: Last time I bought a box of them at Walmart they asked me for ID (guess 'cause they're used for BB and paintball guns). The guy was perplexed when I told them that any kid could buy them at a bike shop without ID..." Really???Now why would a bike shop sell them???"


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> For me, if that. I maybe use 3 or 4/year, so the cost really isn't an issue. I nearly got stranded once with a threadless cartridge. Couldn't tighten the cup enough to puncture the cartridge. Fortunately I had a second cartridge that was threaded. I've since gone to a 'nano' head which requires threaded and doesn't use a cup. I like it a lot, and it gives me a lot more room in my wedge for other stuff.
> 
> I use spent inner tubes.


I've only had one flat since last September (please don't punish me tire gods), so the incremental cost of a threaded cartridge isn't a factor. it's more important to me to have a functional inflator. 
cramming rocks and paper into a cup in order to pierce the cartridge is not worth saving a buck, IMHO.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

millerinva said:


> I've only had one flat since last September (please don't punish me tire gods), so the incremental cost of a threaded cartridge isn't a factor. it's more important to me to have a functional inflator.
> cramming rocks and paper into a cup in order to pierce the cartridge is not worth saving a buck, IMHO.



The one time I did it, I actually used silly putty ...a painless , 1-minute, one-time solution. Since the cup was already modified,I could use all the 12g cartridges I wanted to. It is still functional to this day, with no additional modifications. And while sparing a buck might not have been an issue several years ago, cash is not as plentiful as it once was (at least for me it isn't) so this works great.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Dr_John said:


> For me, if that. I maybe use 3 or 4/year, so the cost really isn't an issue. I nearly got stranded once with a threadless cartridge. Couldn't tighten the cup enough to puncture the cartridge. Fortunately I had a second cartridge that was threaded. I've since gone to a 'nano' head which requires threaded and doesn't use a cup. I like it a lot, and it gives me a lot more room in my wedge for other stuff.
> 
> *I use spent inner tubes.*


Excellent, thanks!!! Use #3,762 for an aerated inner tube.

zac


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

RC28 said:


> The one time I did it, I actually used silly putty ...a painless , 1-minute, one-time solution. Since the cup was already modified,I could use all the 12g cartridges I wanted to. It is still functional to this day, with no additional modifications. And while sparing a buck might not have been an issue several years ago, cash is not as plentiful as it once was (at least for me it isn't) so this works great.


I've heard that a penny in the bottom of an Innovations Ultraflate cup converts it perfectly for 12g cartridges. I don't have any 12g cartridges, but might get one just to try


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

mikespug said:


> I've recently purchased an Innovations Ultraflate Plus CO2 cartridge inflation system. It came with a 16 gram threadless cartridge which has, unfortunately, already been used, so it is now time to purchase replacement cartridges.
> 
> I'm looking for advice on whether to purchase the threaded or threadless cartridges and the advantages/disadvantages of both. The pump accepts both which leads me to believe that the threaded cartridges are designed more for the small pump attachments that simply screw on top.
> 
> ...


I visited two bike shops while vacationing at a beach community this past week. I needed to buy cartridges after flatting a couple of times during a single ride (rode through some crap after a heavy downpour). Neither shop sold cartridges, and at both, I was scolded and told that cartridges are not environmentally sound. 

I must say that I have never given this any thought, as I only infrequently have needed to use cartridges, the frame-fit pumps I've owned have all sucked. and I alway recycled the cartridges I used. 

I'd be curious to hear others' thoughts on the "greeness" of cartridges.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

djg21 said:


> I visited two bike shops while vacationing at a beach community this past week. I needed to buy cartridges after flatting a couple of times during a single ride (rode through some crap after a heavy downpour). Neither shop sold cartridges, and at both, I was scolded and told that cartridges are not environmentally sound.
> 
> I must say that I have never given this any thought, as I only infrequently have needed to use cartridges, the frame-fit pumps I've owned have all sucked. and I alway recycled the cartridges I used.
> 
> I'd be curious to hear others' thoughts on the "greeness" of cartridges.



Cartridges green? They are full of CO2, the ultimate greenhouse gas. If you use a cartridge, then I guess you have to plant at least 200 trees to offset the carbon you released into the atmosphere. Guess that also includes carbonated drinks.

Seriously, the cartridge itself is probably made of steel, and that can go with your recyclables. 

Remember that the CO2 cartridge is a one shot deal. You don't keep the unused gas around to use later. The seals on these valves just aren't mean to keep the gas contained for a long amount of time. But, long enough to inflate your tire to a reasonable pressure until you get to a real bike pump.


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

ColoradoVeloDude said:


> Cartridges green? They are full of CO2, the ultimate greenhouse gas. If you use a cartridge, then I guess you have to plant at least 200 trees to offset the carbon you released into the atmosphere. Guess that also includes carbonated drinks.
> 
> Seriously, the cartridge itself is probably made of steel, and that can go with your recyclables.
> 
> Remember that the CO2 cartridge is a one shot deal. You don't keep the unused gas around to use later. The seals on these valves just aren't mean to keep the gas contained for a long amount of time. But, long enough to inflate your tire to a reasonable pressure until you get to a real bike pump.


I detect some facetiousness re: CO2. I agree that the CO2 contained in a cartridge does not seem to be too significant.

The concern that they did express was about "all the energy used to manufacture and fill" the things, and one shop owner said he would only sell them if they could be refilled. 

My uneducated guess is that the energy spent to manufacture the handful of cartridges I use each season would be surpassed by the energy expended in manufacturing plastic pumps that hardly work, break and need to be replaced fairly frequently.

That being said, it would be nice to have cartidges that could somehow be refilled with a compressor.


----------



## GregH (Jul 27, 2008)

just tell 'em to kiss your ......with all the gas you're saving by riding the bike.....plus that green stuff is a just a way for the politicos to steal more of your money


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

> The concern that they did express was about "all the energy used to manufacture and fill" the things


Something that you can buy for a few cents doesn't use much energy to make or no one would be in the business of making them.

I myself was going to go vegan but couldn't find a suitable replacement for the leather gaskets in my Silca pump so I gave it up.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

lalahsghost said:


> I've heard that a penny in the bottom of an Innovations Ultraflate cup converts it perfectly for 12g cartridges. I don't have any 12g cartridges, but might get one just to try


I just bought a Topeak Two Timer Pump/Inflator that is made for 16g threadless cartridges. I bought some 12g cartridges as that was all the store had at the time (package of 5 for $2.89). I found a couple washers at the bottom of the holder raise the cartridge to the perfect height and one over the top centers it within the holder.

Plus, at 12g I am dumping 25% less green house gas into the atmosphere than you wasteful people going for the full 16g.  Plus, I save 4g of weight for all you weight weenies.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

I've had issues with generic cartridges when used with the Innovation stuff. I believe they strongly recommend using their inflators only with their cartridges. I figured this was just a marketing thing. But in looking at their nozzle compared to the generic stuff, they seem to bevel it so they fit differently. I've actually ruined a few Innovation inflators by using generic cartridges. Or at least I think I did. YMMV.


----------

